# Ankle brace recommendations?



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Might be something better out there now, but 30 years ago when I sprained my ankle, I wrapped it in vet wrap. Right over top my boot and pant legs, worked like a charm.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Vet wrap is my thought as well. 

It’s the only that works to wrap my hand with when the arthritis flares up in the joints.

Easy to adjust the tension and price isn’t bad if you can buy in bulk through one of the vet catalogs


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

I would go to a physiotherapist or a podiatrist before a GP. They would be much better at evaluating the issue and recommending something. 

I don't have any idea about ankle braces but I know there are all sorts of new braces out there these days. My daughter gets heel pain that used to require strapping but we found a brace (the X brace) that does the job of the strapping. Hopefully there is something similar for the ankle as it is a lot quicker and easier to put on a brace than strap every time.


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

I checked and the company that does the X-brace also does ankle braces: Ankle

I would still want to get it checked by physiotherapist or podiatrist though to determine what brace would be best, and they can give you exercises to help.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Why are you not seeking a orthopedist help as bones and the things that attach to them are their specialty treating and fixing?
My first thought is you are tearing connective tissue but which one is unknown...
Every-time you have a blow-out and give-way of the ankle you are tearing something, probably scar tissue that is never going to heal properly with continued use and no proper and adequate support.
There are orthopedists who specialize in equestrian injuries or similar and that is where I would be headed and seeking answers...
Physio and physical therapy is fantastic when you know what it is that needs strengthening...
If your issue is serious enough it might be surgery you face to fix once and for all...
Till you know for sure by having x-rays, cat scans, MRI or such for absolute proof and information, to me you are wasting your time, effort and maybe making worse what you want to improve.
Seek out help that truly gets you on the road to recovery...that is with appropriate tests and understanding of what exactly is wrong.
Best of luck.
🐴....


----------



## jast (May 23, 2021)

Wow, thanks for all the replies!

Yeah, so I’ve been wrapping it since ankle exercises weren’t helping but it’s a pain and was wondering about something I could just snap on. I figured I’d start with the GP as they’d be able to at least point me in some direction. Also, I already have an appointment coming up for them for a general check-up.

I’ve seen an orthopedist for a riding knee issue years ago and they looked at X-rays and MRI, pointed out what was wrong structurally, and then shrugged when I asked for advise so they were utterly unhelpful and trainer and I wound up troubleshooting on our own lol. So hope is not very high when it comes to riding issues. I feel like the specialists/doctors around here just don’t see enough of riding injuries (except broken bones) to be of much help in finding a solution.

I doubt it’s a surgery grade problem - only an issue when over-used/stressed but I understand that’s a doctor conversation somewhere. I will, however, take a look at that X Brace in the meantime. Might as well be prepared!


----------



## Danneq (Sep 18, 2020)

I have the same issue, or at least a similar one. I severely sprained it almost a decade ago, and it didn't properly heal despite seeing an ortho guy and a physical therapist. (They did help it a lot, definitely worth seeing, just wasn't 100%.) There's typically a low level ache there, and sometimes it just decides to give out, seemingly at random. It has fortunately only been an issue riding once so far, but that one time it was kinda excruciating.

The biggest issue I've had is fitting braces under shoes. With my ankle, at least, I need support around the foot in addition to the ankle. Yours might be different, idk, a stiff wrap might work just fine. 

I can give you a couple braces NOT to buy. A common brace type is to wrap a strap crosswise over a compression sleeve. These can be fine for when you just want a smidge of extra stability, but are worse than useless for riding (or hiking) in my experience. Very uncomfortable. 

I have a brace that I love, but I haven't tried to wear it while riding yet. Looks like it is made by Össur, I think it it's called a Form Fit. It is very bulky, and I can't zip my paddock boot while wearing it. I could maybe wrap a strap around the outside of the boot, just so the boot's zipper doesn't catch on anything. But like I said, I haven't tried that yet. The ankle hasn't been bad enough to go through the effort. It's hardly the quick fix you're looking for. But it might be worth a try, especially if your boots are a different style than mine and could fit around it.


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

I really think you would have more luck with a podiatrist, and then after that, a physiotherapist that can do biomechanical assessments. I have had a lot of success with podiatrists and physiotherapists for various things.

I am not surprised to hear an orthopedist was of no use. They really are only specialized in a limited range of things, and their approach to joint issues is often surgical intervention and that is not actually always required or the best approach. My husband currently has a broken knee (tibial plateau) and the orthopedic specialists have been of zero use in suggesting rehab. As you say, they just look at the scans and say what is wrong but if you ask them what exercises to do to rehab it, they just shrug. He even asked directly "should I go to the physio" (at this stage, it was about 6 weeks post-break) and they were like "oh I don't think they would do anything". He went anyway, and the physio was of huge help in giving a sports massage to relieve pain and a program of exercises he could do to increase the joint range and maintain muscle strength when he is not weight bearing.

As to the GP being able to point you in the right direction, it will depend how useful your GP is. Some will be of use and some won't.

Are there any podiatrists in your area? Or physiotherapists that do biomechanical assessments?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Sorry guys with my suggestion.
When I got hurt, yes needed surgery, the man I was sent to was a equestrian, and a runner and snow skier and just plain athletic and was fantastic in removing the broken pieces, stitching me together and then sending me on to the right physical therapist specific for follow-up care of exercise routine.
My guy was a sports ortho....guess I was lucky.

I never thought of a podiatrist honestly. 
To me they do ailments of the foot...guess that also means ankle as they are connected.
Honestly, I think of podiatrists to treat hammer toes, bunions and clip toenails.
Guess that is being short-sighted from me what a podiatrist is capable and good for...oops.😟
I'm glad there are other specialists though that might be able to help cause every time you roll that ankle you are doing further damage...it isn't now it is 20+ years from now you must protect yourself for..
🐴... _jmo..._


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

I also used to think of podiatrists like that @horselovinguy, until my daughter had to see one for heel pain. And oh my gosh, maybe we hit a good one (like you hit a good orthopedic specialist), but our podiatrist knows so much. Not just feet but knee pain, hip pain, lower back pain. From her perspective, it is all related because it all starts at our feet, which we stand on for weight bearing, and the integrity of all the joint function up from that depends on having good foot function. Like she was able to asses my daughter's gait and dance movement (daughter does ballet) and tell her why she did certain things with her knees and hips because of her knowledge of the foot/ankle and lower leg.

I don't think an orthopedic specialist is a bad suggestion but I would try other places first as it does not sound like a surgical intervention type thing. You are lucky you got a good orthopedic specialist. My husband has described his care as "pretty much, if I was a caveman my treatment would not be really much different, just strap a stick to my leg [he has a knee brace] and get on with it until it heals".


----------



## Danneq (Sep 18, 2020)

Honestly, if you find an amazing doctor or even physical therapist, you should hold onto them with both hands. They may be specialists, but one thing that means is that they know that literally everything is connected, and if they're knowledgeable, they can often help outside their area of expertise (or at least direct you to someone who can). It's good to keep shopping around if you can afford it! A good doctor is a good thing to have, but a great doctor is a treasure.


----------



## Nortman (Oct 11, 2019)

I have actually used a lot of ankle braces. I have had a big problem with my left ankle since I was eight years old. My parents refused the surgery. That's why it still hurts me sometimes. I would say that most of the braces that I used were really bad and inefficient. A couple of years ago, I bought an AFTR with Gel. Probably the best thing I have ever purchased. It is fantastic, and it is also very comfortable. If you need an orthopedic brace, this one has to be one of the best. You can find such a brace or many others on Ankle Brace Supports Can Prevent Or Treat Sprains · Remain in the Game. They also have a good guide on how to use them.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

you could look on line. I did find some pull on ankle supports. They do help with the pain, but are not stiff. They cover your instep and go up the ankle. I use it when my ankles swell, but hard to remove in the summer from sweating. Have you checked into orthotics ? Have you seen an Ortho MD ?


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

The braces my girl uses for basketball are good, and what I used before I was supposed to be off crutches and in a boot. They lace up the front and are for basketball I think.


----------



## Danneq (Sep 18, 2020)

My problem is that the only boot Dover had in stock that fit my feet has a zipper as a closure. There's a lot less wiggle room with zippers, since they can't be tied looser like laces can. I am still looking for a brace that fits under my boot while providing proper support, but I'll let folks know when I have something, in case that helps others.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I have a compression brace that would fit under your boot. It works pretty darn good. I got it off Amazon too.


----------

